# Affordable fountain pen



## Armchair

I'm pretty much a pen noob, aside from a Parker FP I use for writing cards, cheques etc. I'm looking for a nice fountain pen for my girlfriend's father's 60th birthday. I'm looking to spend a maximum of £50/$80, closer to £25/$40 if possible (I don't really like the guy but could do with some brownie points :-d).

Any suggestions of what brands/models I should be looking at? He's one of those 60 year olds who dresses like he is 40 so I thought something a little more modern or funky looking would suit him best.

I pulled a few possibles up on Amazon that might suit him:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faber-Caste...e=UTF8&s=officeproduct&qid=1249813367&sr=1-17
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lamy-Studio...ie=UTF8&s=officeproduct&qid=1249813475&sr=1-8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cross-ATX-B...e=UTF8&s=officeproduct&qid=1249813475&sr=1-11
http://www.amazon.co.uk/ARBUTUS-VOI...e=UTF8&s=officeproduct&qid=1249813667&sr=1-28
http://www.amazon.co.uk/STUNNING-DO...e=UTF8&s=officeproduct&qid=1249813946&sr=1-85


----------



## Shangas

The Faber-Castell looks nice. I've used Cross fountain pens in the past - They're smooth, pretty and easy to handle. I think I'd go with the Cross.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Don't forget to look at vintage. They can be had at your price range and can be rather nice!

Dan


----------



## orahu

Check out the Waterman Phileas -- it was one of my first fountain pens -- relatively inexpensive, nice colors, and good nib.


----------



## PatientType

Or, you can get a nicer Waterman. The Hemisphere is a step above the Phileas. It's MSRP is $100, I think. I've purchased two of these on Ebay, brand new, in the box for $15 each plus $15 shipping. The seller was in Portugal and I am in the US. I've gifted the pens and they were very well received.


----------



## Silent Speaker

I went to a pen shop the other day an enquired on what they might have available for a poor student.

I was immediately presented with the Lamy Safari.

It didn't look too bad actually, $50AUD or so (so like, 25GBP? ) for a plain, though plastic, fountain pen.

As I am particularly poor at the moment I promised to return for it another day


----------



## tt32003

For modern pen take a look at the new blue Pelikan M205 demonstrator. Lots os seller selling cheap over at the fountainpen network.

For vintage, can consider the NOS Merlin33 that Richard Binder is selling at his site.


----------



## VazLube

Using Lamy Safari at the moment, it's best value FP out there. Sure it feels plastic (it is!) and cheapish and less "heft" compared to higher priced ones. Safari writes very good!


----------



## Guest

Just picked up a Lamy Vista on Saturday, day to day I use a Parker Frontier stainless steel FP, I'll be using the Lamy as well. Haven't been into pens since school, I'm glad I joined this forum I've seen some real beauties here!:-!


----------



## cdr

Silent Speaker said:


> I went to a pen shop the other day an enquired on what they might have available for a poor student.
> 
> I was immediately presented with the Lamy Safari.
> 
> It didn't look too bad actually, $50AUD or so (so like, 25GBP? ) for a plain, though plastic, fountain pen.
> 
> As I am particularly poor at the moment I promised to return for it another day


I bought my Lamy Safari in 1984..traveled around the World numerous times with it..taking extra refills..steel nib..but once `broken in' it is fine little pen. Does not leak in plane. It is NOT a Waterman Opera but for daily use not a bad pen. Still have that ugly little card board box it came in... and only cost $15 in those days.


----------



## austinnh

Pilot Knight


----------



## NeoTiger

You could consider a Pilot Vanishing Point (also known as Capless, and sometimes by the brand Namiki) for an interesting modern take on a fountain pen.

The Lamy 2000 is also a great pen, but just above your budget.

Faber Castell, Lamy and Cross are all great brands... the other two you listed aren't really on the same level.


----------



## Benjamin Chin

http://www.lamy.com/eng/b2c/al_star

I use the "AL-star" and recommend it.


----------



## Nile Hadwards

I would like recommend you fountainpenz. This one is really affordable and best than others.


----------



## kai-wun

Lamy Safari. I love my red Extra-Fine one


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Besides the Lamy "AL-star" which I wrote above, another good affordable fountain pen will be the *Pilot "Prera"*. Available in 9 colors :

http://translate.google.com.sg/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.pilot.co.jp/products/pen/fountain/prera/index.html&ei=c0mNS4zPF8i7rAfPqJiWAg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CAoQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.pilot.co.jp/products/pen/fountain/prera/index.html%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1R2ADFA_enSG365

It is also well received in another discussion thread elsewhere :

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=29759


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Another good value affordable fountain pen selling at just *under US$ 10.00* is the *Pilot "78G"*.



















(Photos taken from the internet.)


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Even more affordable offerings from *Pilot* will be the *"Petit 1"* and *"Vpen"*.

*Petit 1* is mini FP series and is refillable by mini cartridge only :

http://translate.google.com.sg/tran...n/petit1/index.html&hl=en&rlz=1R2ADFA_enSG365

*Vpen* is non-refillable :

http://translate.google.com.sg/tran...pen/vpen/index.html&hl=en&rlz=1R2ADFA_enSG365


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Want a fun FP for just US$ 20.00 ?

Consider the *Camlin* "retractable" FP from India. It uses the short international-style cartridge.


















































































Note that this is *NOT* the same as the *Pilot "Capless"* or *"VP"*. It is still necessary to close the cap of the *Camlin* "retractable" FP to prevent ink from drying up.

It is possible to close the cap even with the nib fully extended.

(Photos taken from the internet.)


----------



## sparkyhx

chinese - I have 6 and they are fab. Try ebay user 'comeon' prices range from about $13 delivered.

One of mine writes smoother than my mates Mont Blanc - he's gutted.


----------



## fluppyboy

These three are good. The last one is IMHO the pick of them:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Waterman-Ph...e=UTF8&s=officeproduct&qid=1270037309&sr=1-22

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Waterman-He...ie=UTF8&s=officeproduct&qid=1270037281&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Waterman-Ha...e=UTF8&s=officeproduct&qid=1270037328&sr=1-31


----------



## tfinnan

It's amazing how many different opinions that there are on this one. Try the Visconti Rembrandt. I just got one a few weeks ago, and couldn't be happier.

Visconti Rembrandt Fountain Pen | Visconti Pens| Colorado Pen Direct | www.coloradopen.com


----------



## NABodie

A Parker 51 is another good option in your price range. Good examples can be had from $40 on up.


----------



## Monocrom

Bit of an old thread. 

But I must admit that one of the overall best and definitely smoothest fountain pens I ever used was a Cross Century II model.

(Must admit though that I bought mine several years ago. Back when Cross only made pens in the USA. If the Century II line hasn't been outsourced, then they're still worth looking into.)


----------



## jaden1

Fountain pens are particularly sought after for their ease of writing. Their fluidity makes writing nearly effortless and making the fountain pen must have for people suffering from arthritis as well as writers, artists and calligraphers. This is a great way to write with expression and boldness. It is ease of use also helps for writing quickly and legibly.


----------



## Monocrom

jaden1 said:


> Fountain pens are particularly sought after for their ease of writing. Their fluidity makes writing nearly effortless and making the fountain pen must have for people suffering from arthritis as well as writers, artists and calligraphers. This is a great way to write with expression and boldness. It is ease of use also helps for writing quickly and legibly.


Perhaps not as much with Writers. I don't use fountain pens when I pen my stories because the ideas flow too quickly from my head down to my hand. I find that even when I use a bold nib, the pen simply cannot keep up with the flow of ideas. A nib being more delicate than the tip from a roller or ballpoint refill, I found myself having to consciously slow down the pace at which I penned my stories. This was unacceptable. I didn't want to damage my fountain pens, nor did I want to slow down to what I considered an unacceptable pace. In the end, I switched to a well-made ballpoint. Cross, Parker, Hauser, and Waterman ballpoint refills being the smoothest ones that don't require gel ink.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Monocrom said:


> Perhaps not as much with Writers. I don't use fountain pens when I pen my stories because the ideas flow too quickly from my head down to my hand. I find that even when I use a bold nib, the pen simply cannot keep up with the flow of ideas. A nib being more delicate than the tip from a roller or ballpoint refill, I found myself having to consciously slow down the pace at which I penned my stories. This was unacceptable. I didn't want to damage my fountain pens, nor did I want to slow down to what I considered an unacceptable pace. In the end, I switched to a well-made ballpoint. Cross, Parker, Hauser, and Waterman ballpoint refills being the smoothest ones that don't require gel ink.


I write quite a bit for work. A stainless steel nib that is smooth and a good feed to match it has never given me any issues. My TWSBI with a medium point is just not stoppable.

Just saying,

;-)

Dan


----------



## fluppyboy

D N Ravenna said:


> I write quite a bit for work. A stainless steel nib that is smooth and a good feed to match it has never given me any issues. My TWSBI with a medium point is just not stoppable.
> 
> Just saying,
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Dan


Yep. I find that I can write MUCH more quickly with a fountain pen than even the best ballpoint. (And it's easier on my hand). A ballpoint cannot lay down enough ink for me if I write fast, I have to slow down and press down much harder than ideal. A nice wet writer, like most of my Pelikan pens, is so much more efficient at fast writing - smooth and effortless. And with a stainless steel nib, you don't have to worry about hurting it. In fact, I don't think I have ever hurt any of my fountain pens with hurried writing - they are just not that delicate!


----------



## Monocrom

fluppyboy said:


> Yep. I find that I can write MUCH more quickly with a fountain pen than even the best ballpoint. (And it's easier on my hand). A ballpoint cannot lay down enough ink for me if I write fast, I have to slow down and press down much harder than ideal. A nice wet writer, like most of my Pelikan pens, is so much more efficient at fast writing - smooth and effortless. And with a stainless steel nib, you don't have to worry about hurting it. In fact, I don't think I have ever hurt any of my fountain pens with hurried writing - they are just not that delicate!


I use gold nibs due to stainless steel scratching too much. But that's just my experience. Problem with gold is that even though it's as smooth as butter, it's also very soft. Not nearly as tough as a S.S. nib. Back in the day when Cross cared about quality, their ballpoint refills were the smoothest available. So smooth that your fingers were guaranteed to stain.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Monocrom said:


> I use gold nibs due to stainless steel scratching too much. But that's just my experience. Problem with gold is that even though it's as smooth as butter, it's also very soft. Not nearly as tough as a S.S. nib. Back in the day when Cross cared about quality, their ballpoint refills were the smoothest available. So smooth that your fingers were guaranteed to stain.


You should try to have an SS nib tuned or smoothed. I use both and if the nib is well aligned, the major difference is that the SS nib makes more noise as your write. I don't know how else to describe it, but the several SS nibs I use are just as pleasant to use as my 14K and 18K nibs.

Cheers!
Dan


----------



## A.Russell

I prefer to write with a fountain pen for most purposes. My every day pen is a Shaeffer that cost around sixty dollars. I am about to order a Pilot Capless in matt black, since I hear so many good things about them; again, not too expensive. 

For filling in documents with small spaces, I find a rollerball better -Pilot G2 and Sakura are my favourite disposables. The ink is good and durable, too. I'm looking into getting a rollerball with a classier barrel. 

I use Frixion pens instead of pencils. Thoroughly recommend them. 

I think there is a point where the brand/ material/ artwork on the barrel takes most of the price of the pen. You don't need to spend a great deal for a good writing experience.

BTW: If it's brownie points you are after, whatever you get, have it engraved.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadkingrider

*There are many fine pens to choose from. I recently bought a Pelikan M200 (body only) from Richard Binder @ richardspens.com for $55. I also bought a 14K gold nib for $70 and now have a very nice pen for $125. Richard "Binderizes" each nib he sells and I guess you could say he tunes the pen to write and flow ink perfectly. I am pleased with my purchase. Good Luck in your search!!!*


----------

